# Faroese Ferry



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

Have a look here for a taste of everyday life in the Faroe Islands:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f91GigJntY&feature=fvw


----------



## bulwark (May 3, 2006)

Looks a bit hairy, I suppose its not too bad if you're young and agile but for the elderly and disabled I think its a stay at home till better weather job. 
Murdo


----------



## charlieumph (Sep 16, 2007)

Not much health and saftey there lol


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Iain Crosbie said:


> Have a look here for a taste of everyday life in the Faroe Islands:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f91GigJntY&feature=fvw


Could it be that she was using thrusters to keep off the pier by pushing against the bow spring rope. Still a bit hairy!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Looks like the old dock walloper is still very much in form! remids me of some pilot boat trips in the Med and Adriatic!


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like the skipper has done that a few times. Reminds me of some late season trips at Birnbeck Pier Weston-super-Mare in the late sixties when P&A Campbell had the Balmoral. Wait till the gangway is coming up level, then dash across. These days ship wouldn't even sail in similar conditions.


----------

